# Skink ID help



## Oriolus (Feb 24, 2009)

Greetings people! I snapped this photo of a skink on my garden hose (located in Townsville) this morning and I haven't had much luck positively IDing it. I'm hoping one of you guys can nail it down for me. Here it is:


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 24, 2009)

I was going to say Amax Rainbow Skink ( Carlia amax ) till I checked there locality now I'm stumped, I think it is a type of carlia, interesting to see what it actually is!!


----------



## jordo (Feb 24, 2009)

The 4 fingers, 5 toes indicates it's a Carlia. No experience with these guys but it looks like _Carlia storri_ to me, or _rubringularis_ but it's hard to see the scales properly?


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 25, 2009)

^^Thanks, thats what I was leaning towards, is _Carlia storri_, and yeh, not a particularly sharp photo unfortunately.


----------



## Palex134 (Feb 25, 2009)

_Lampropholis delicata? _if not, then definitely a _Carlia_ species, possibly _C. foliorum_?



I'm in Townsville as well.


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 26, 2009)

_Carlia_ skinks are a difficult group and often cannot be positively identified without a key. I am not certain, but the skink might be a _Carlia storri_. Here is one from Mission Beach:












... I don't think that it is a _C. rubrigularis_. Here are females of that species from Mission Beach:












... I don't think _C. folorium_. This one is from southern QLD:






Juveniles of other species such as _C. vivax_ are also a possibility.

Regards,
David


----------

